# Wales Strongest Man 2013



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Wales' Strongest Man 2013

Date: 2nd June

Venue: Carmarthen Showground

Event 1:

Silver Dollar Deadlift - Opening @ 300kg, last man standing. (Straps and briefs allowed).

Event 2:

Yoke - 440kg for 15m - head to head.

Event 3:

Log - 140kg for reps from the floor - head to head.

Event 4:

Conans Wheel - 240kg for maximum revolutions.

Event 5:

Medley - 320kg Frame Carry into 200kg Duck Walk for 15m each - head to head.

Event 6:

Atlas Stones - 115, 135, 155, 175, 205kg to 50" platform.

75 second time limit where applicable.

Al lot more info will be posted as we move on with preparations.

Competitor List:

Rob Bush

Si Johnston

Ross Stone

Chris Melling

Nathan Llewelyn

Philip Evans

Simon Cowdrey

Kelvin Gardner

Jamie Redwood

Ant Griffiths

Hywel Owen-Thomas

Chris Davies

Ben Brunning

Wayne Morris

Chris Jenkins

Ricky May

Contacts:

Rob Bush - 07595 589 821

Si Johnston - 07858 210 125

Source: Sugden Barbell  Credit where credit is due I don't wanna get in trouble! lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Frame and Conans are far too light .

Good events though , hope si and Ricky do well .


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> Frame and Conans are far too light .
> 
> Good events though , hope si and Ricky do well .


last year frame was 350kg...think si won it with a few inches...frame is mega wide aswel....we used same in u90 at 250kg....which caused me some probs lol...

it will be on challange at 11


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah me and griff did a 300 frame at watfords and that was meant to be a light open .

I did uks strongest novice earlier this year with a 350 Conans .

I seen voice of strongman tv on YouTube his vids of Wales looked fcuking cold lol


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> Yeah me and griff did a 300 frame at watfords and that was meant to be a light open .
> 
> I did uks strongest novice earlier this year with a 350 Conans .
> 
> I seen voice of strongman tv on YouTube his vids of Wales looked fcuking cold lol


That must of been celtic carnage,was a very cold day...comp lasted around 9+hrs lol...opens and novice,welsh was in same building in july

i agree,conans is light for regional,should be at least 300?? i think 320 frame is decant,on that set up but buck walk sholud be at least 180-200kg....u105 got 140 farmers onto 170 duck walk,heavier duckwalk than opens?

events across the cleass are good,and cant wait for the action......taking some rest now(shoulder:wink,cant wait to be back in full training

did you do the north or south qual mate....i was gona do the mazda classic,sothern qual...pulled out to concentrate on u90


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

lol the Celtic Carnage was held in a barn at a Showgrounds.. it's cold up there even mid-summer to be fair! lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jones105 said:


> That must of been celtic carnage,was a very cold day...comp lasted around 9+hrs lol...opens and novice,welsh was in same building in july
> 
> i agree,conans is light for regional,should be at least 300?? i think 320 frame is decant,on that set up but buck walk sholud be at least 180-200kg....u105 got 140 farmers onto 170 duck walk,heavier duckwalk than opens?
> 
> ...


i did the southern qual , one of the northern quals only 4 turned up and top 5 went through so they just put them through without doing the comp lol


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

cool mate,is that the mazda classic one? my mate nathan don that....one with the scottish boy,thomas parks...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jones105 said:


> cool mate,is that the mazda classic one? my mate nathan don that....one with the scottish boy,thomas parks...


yeah thats the one , tom won it lol


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Alright guys uks conans was only 250 and even Chris gearing couldn't lift it so I'm happy with the weights decided plus bsm this year used a 350 frame and only Loz finished it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

siovrhyl said:


> Alright guys uks conans was only 250 and even Chris gearing couldn't lift it so I'm happy with the weights decided plus bsm this year used a 350 frame and only Loz finished it


yeah i seen the uk`s conans it looked a hard 250kg i was surprised .

do you think having the weights so heavy only top idk 3 guys or even top one guy can move it is a good thing ?

i honestly think the strongest man is the one that can move heavy sh1t others cant .


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> yeah i seen the uk`s conans it looked a hard 250kg i was surprised .
> 
> do you think having the weights so heavy only top idk 3 guys or even top one guy can move it is a good thing ?
> 
> i honestly think the strongest man is the one that can move heavy sh1t others cant .


was watching england strongest man last night and thought fcuk me i recognise that ugly mug there


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bongon95 said:


> was watching england strongest man last night and thought fcuk me i recognise that ugly mug there


Haha Yup that was skinny me lol


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> yeah thats the one , tom won it lol


i was supposed to do that mate.its the one i pulled out of,for welsh...was a good comp,lil gutted i didnt compete...but welsh u90 was more important....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jones105 said:


> i was supposed to do that mate.its the one i pulled out of,for welsh...was a good comp,lil gutted i didnt compete...but welsh u90 was more important....


yeah was a decent comp had about 30 in good day really .


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Wales strongest man 2013. Get your business on tv!

Hi

I really don't know where would be the right place to put this, so please move it if I have been naughty!

I am the promoter for Wales strongest man 2013 which is on the 2nd of June at haven in Prestatyn north Wales. It's going to be televised on challenge (hopefully for a full hour) and the park is gona be rammed!

I have space for two possibly three more trade stands avalible, anything from protein to clothing to whatever you guys on here happen to sell, I know plenty of you have business's

I can offer you free accommodation in a luxury caravan and the opportunity to have a banner displayed at the event which will appear on tv.

The cost will be around the £250 mark.

anyone who is interested please get in touch

[email protected]

www.strom-events.co.uk


----------

